# Ideas for building a car dolly



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I have taken my 65 off the frame, and stripped the frame of all the suspension parts.
I have to build a structure to be able to roll the body around, and onto a trailer. I'm looking for ideas/plans.
Any help would be great.
Any pics would be a huge help.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Look through the sticky threads, one of the guys built a body dolly. They are actually pretty easy to build. I havent had a need for one since I do all the work here.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are some pictures of one I built a few years ago, you may need larger wheels to roll onto a trailer.

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 05GTO Gallery


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i built a dolly for my 67 lemans made it out of 4x4 and made it so it sits on all the body braces cost me about $250 in lumber, wheels and braces. sorry no pic of the dolly olone


----------

